# Just moved to FL- looking for knitting buddies



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, my name is Marta and I just moved from Chicago to the Tampa/St. Pete/Bradenton area with my family. 
Back in Chicago I had an awesome group of knitters that I got together with so I am looking for some knitting buddies/knitting groups in this area. Any ideas? Thank you.  :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hope you enjoy Florida and find wonderful folks to knit with.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Where in the Tampa Bay Area. That will make a difference in which groups I can recommend. I'm in Sun City Center. That's in the middle of all the areas you mentioned.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome from hot, muggy Missouri. I wish you well in your search.


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi. 
Right now we live in Ellenton but might be moving to Tampa later on. 
Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Happy summer and happy knitting.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome...from the East Coast..


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Check the Group section Ravelry


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome from the East coast of Florida. Be sure to go to A Good Yarn in Sarasota. It's a great store and I'm sure they might have a group or know of the ones in the area.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to KP. I live in Ruskin. I know theres a group in Bradenton that is posted here once in a while. There's was a group that meets in Ruskin at the library on Rt 41 on Friday. Yarn stores are few and far between here in Florida, but the one mentioned above "A Good Yarn" in Sarasota is great!.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, my name is Marcia and I moved from Chicago to Gainesville. Sorry we're not closer so we could get together.

I lived in Des Plaines prior to Florida. What about you?

Just think, no snow or ice!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

I live near Ellenton and Parrish. I have been going to a knit group every Monday afternoon. In Palmetto. Really nice ladies. A group on Anna Maria meets on Thurs.
Also a group meets one time a month at Library on Rt 70. 
You can PM me for more info on the groups. And welcome to KP!


----------



## barb2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I live in Sarasota. I have been to A Good Yarn Store many times which have classes and groups there. If you are in the area, you should go there to see all the neat things they have.


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

I too am hoping to relocate to florida (sell this place first). And to the same area you moved. And like you will be looking for a group to join. Good luck.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome from Clearwater, Florida. Check your closest library many have knitting groups.


----------



## oma08 (Aug 30, 2013)

Marcia, there is a YARN SHOP (thats the name) on highway 441(13th street) the owner, Barbara is a very nice lady, and we meet there on mondays at 1 pm for charity knitting, but they do all kinds of different thing there.Because of health reasons I am not there very often, but I bet you like it.It is just a little bit north of 39th, if you going north its on the right side, 
Also there are meetings at the library, and some other places,but like I said I am not out there any more,so only know about THE YARN SHOP for sure.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your note. I'm aware of all those places and have enjoyed knitting at them too. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Hawaii (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi 
I live in Hawaiian Isles RV Park in Ruskin Florida from Nov until April. Love to knit and crochet.


----------



## Hawaii (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi 
I live in Hawaiian Isles RV Park in Ruskin Florida from Nov until April. Love to knit and crochet.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck from the Hudson Valley, NY in the summer and Palm Bay, Fl. in the Winter!


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you.  :sm02:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi. I did that but some of the groups didn't seem to be active, so I wasn't sure. Thank you. :sm01:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you. I will check it out! :sm24:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks. :sm01:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

I lived in Aurora, West of Chicago. I have been to DesPlaines a couple of times. Enjoy Florida. I am celebrating the no snow thing for sure! :sm17:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you. I will PM you. :sm24:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks. O will have to check it out. :sm02:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks.  I hope everything works out! :sm01:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks. :sm01:


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

:sm24: Thanks.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Roxy's is a nice new yarn shop on Westshore Blvd. in Tampa. They may be able to give you more ideas of groups. Also there is a group that meets At a Crispers on Dale Mabry called Knit N Knibble, wonderful people. They meet on Thurs. and Sat from 1-5. Farther northwest in Westchase, I meet on Monday at the Upper Tampa Bay library on Countryside Blvd. with a great group of people. Also check Panera, and Barnes and Noble for groups. I know there are some that meet in various locations. Good luck.


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of places. How wonderful! 
I will check them out. 
Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to Florida. Jacksonville is too far from where you are for casual visits. I'm sure you'll find a group, or maybe start one.


----------



## Ovillodelana74 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you. I hope I can join some nice groups and I would love to start one too. 
:sm01:


----------

